# Good GI Specialist in Miami, Fl



## 13630 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello everyone,I'm new to the forum. I have been dealing with what doctor's believe to be IBS. I have seen 2 specialist; however, I was not satisfied with their care. If anyine could recommend a good GI specialist in Miami, Fl I would really appreciate it. ThanksAl


----------



## 16111 (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey Albert. While I am currently going to school in Washington, D.C., all of my doctors are still in Miami, where I've lived and my parents are still living.Dr. John Thompson is fantastic. He specializes with young children and young adults. He typically sees patients until they are 22 or so, so hopefully you're not too old just yet! He's a fantastic doctor working at Jackson. I went to a GI Doctor before him in a large practice, one known all over Miami, and just hated it. The office was horrible and the doctor wasn't very considerate. I'm really happy with Dr. Thompson now though. The office is efficient, he is very personal, and very knowledgable.Good luck!Lindsay


----------

